# التاثيرات الكهرومغناطيسية



## eng20200 (18 نوفمبر 2012)

ماهي التاثيرات الكهروستاتيكيه والكهرومغناطيسية على دائرة الاتصالات عندتواجدها بالقرب من خط نقل الكهرباء؟


----------



## خلدون المهندس. (18 نوفمبر 2012)

لا اعتقد ان هناك اي تاثير لان الموجه الكهرومغناطيسيه لاتفقد الطاقه فهي مثل ضوء الشمس ولاتحتاج الى وسط ناقل ولن هناك تاثيرات منها الانعكاس والانكسار كما في ظاهرة دوبلر فهي تخضع لقوانينه
مختصر اذا كان هناك اي تاثير فانه يكون بالتردد فقط والله اعلم


----------



## Eng.Sajjad (19 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ,,
أتفق مع رد المهندس خلدون واود ان أضيف بأن أي مجال كهرومغناطيسي سواء كان منبعث من خطوط النقل الكهربائيه ( High tension 11KV ) أو مقارب له سوف يؤثر تأثير كبير على شدة الموجه المايكرويه ويتداخل معها وأحيانا يسبب ( ِAttenuation ) يؤدي الى هزول الموجه واتلافها , اما كتأثير على أجهزة الاتصالات التي لاتعمل بالترددات ( تعمل بالكابل الضوئي مثلا ) فأعتقد انه اقل شده ولكنه موجود بسبب تداخلات المجالات الكهرومغناطيسيه المنبعثه من الجانبين ,, ونحن في مجال الاتصالات نحاول جهد الامكان الابتعاد عن خطوط النقل أوكافة المصادر المبعثه للاشعاعات ..


----------



## ahmedsiddig (28 نوفمبر 2012)

توجد هالة من المجالات الكهرومغناطيسسية حول كل خطوط الضغط العالي من 33kv تعتبر الأخطر لأن كل 1kvيعادله 1سم من مسافة الأمان حول الموصل

 :33:
 :33:
 :33:
 :6: 

 






 
 :6:


----------



## نسائم الجنه (30 نوفمبر 2012)

طيب ايه تاثيرها علي كابلات النحاس


----------



## alnjah (30 نوفمبر 2012)

رائع


----------



## سقراط العرب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

الموجة الكهرومغاطيسية تتكون من كهرباء+ مغناطيس وبذلك المجال الكهربي و المجال المغناطيسي يؤثر ولكنحسب قربه من احد المجالين او قوة و قرب احد المجالين


----------

